# Sierraseeds



## astra007 (Sep 8, 2006)

this bank is being blacklisted by seriousseeds as NOT being a distributor of their genetics as sierra is advertizing.  also due to furthur investigation by us; we are now in doubt of it being an american outlet.  monies are sent to BC and seeds are mailed from there as well.  this was a bcbd partner who still advertises under the name of brothel bros. on the potbconline website = buyer beware

the names of several CANADIAN seedbanks have been posted in the serious seeds forum under the DISTRIBUTORS thread, for ordering serious genetics.  they will send to the usa.


----------

